# Weight Lifting and Golf



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

I love to lift weights, but i also love to play golf. I love to gain muscle. I fear gaining too much muscle while i'm playing golf because i fear it could mess with my swing. I'm afraid that i'll get too big and not be able stretch and get my body around and all that.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't know how big you are right now, but you'll probably be fine by gaining more muscle. You might have to adjust your swing a little, but in the long run, it'll all be worth it. The longer drives, the iron consistency, the backspin, everything. Good luck with your weight lifting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

that's what i wanted to here, thanks man.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i personally wouldnt lift much untill after the season itll mess you up a little on swing plane and distance managing but thats my oppinion


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

yeah thats a little of what i was thinking. I'm defanately not gonna stop because then i'll lose some of my hard earned muscle, but i'm not going at it as hard.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

ya, remember you dont have to be real strong to golf


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

If you look closely on Tour there arn't many guys out there that could get endorsement deals for fitness clubs. Admittedly, Tiger could be the exception.


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

are you taking steroids?? i mean how fast are you gaining weight that its going to mess up your swing?? just keep lifting and playing golf. since you love muscles. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

No i'm not taking steroids. i'm talking about in the long run will getting bigger later in time hurt my swing?


----------



## SLICE (Jun 19, 2006)

I lift also, just try and stay flexible mix up your workout a little


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

yea thats a good idea i try not to do much


----------

